# Buying and getting a grant?



## Aussiebound2015 (Apr 11, 2014)

I found this online
>>>>
The First Time Home Owner Grant (FHOG) is available to permanent residents of Australia who meet the following criteria:-

None of the applicants have received the grant before
At least one applicant is a permanent resident of Australia or Australian citizen.
All applicants will be residing in the home within the fist 12 months following settlement.
>>>>

Has anyone got the grant? Is it hard to get and apply for? What are your experience? How much can one realistically get?
Can one apply for it right away or only after having been in oz for a while?

What if you buy one property for yourself to live in, and another for investment to rent out. Would one still get he grant for the first-time-buy property that one lives in?

Thanks!


----------

